
Quantum Matter? - CloudyWeather
https://gregness.wordpress.com/2020/03/06/quantum-matter-anyone/
======
gus_massa
The article is full of crackpotology. It has not even a single link to support
the fantastic results. The only interesting link goes to the Casimir Effect,
that is real, but it is not possible to use it to get "free energy". In
particular because the Casimir effects is deduced from Quantum Electrodynamic
that is a theory where energy is conserved.

Experiment or it didn't happen.

